# Hydrojacker Jack Plate – repair or replace?



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Actuators for those run about $389, you are better off buying new unless you find a used one but even then I’d recommend just buying new and having peace of mind with a warranty.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2018)

I would go with a Bob’s for a boat with that horsepower on it! That’s just my opinion but I am quite fond of the Bob’s plates for larger motors.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2018)

You can rule out the actuator by momentarily manually giving it power and ground from a battery source. Just touch the two wires to pos and neg of battery, then reverse, now you have your answer on the actuator.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Boatbrains said:


> You can rule out the actuator by momentarily manually giving it power and ground from a battery source. Just touch the two wires to pos and neg of battery, then reverse, now you have your answer on the actuator.


I assume this plate is built like it’s little brothers. Drive the roll pin out of the end of the actuator ram if you think the plate is seized up so you can see if the actuator moves using Boatbrains direct power test. You need a punch that’s the correct size and has the center tit to keep the punch lined up. They don’t like binding and will burn up the motor quickly without a fuse. If it’s seized and you have already been trying it you may have a popped fuse if it has one. I can’t remember how they are wired, I installed mine a couple years ago.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

I have seen the rollers bind up on a Bobs jp. Just a thought


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

State fish rob said:


> I have seen the rollers bind up on a Bobs jp. Just a thought


That’s why I recommended driving the roll pin out so the actuator ram can move independently of the plate. If the wiring and fuses checks out and the ram still won’t move then the actuator has failed due to binding.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

DW2018 said:


> One of the few non-functional parts on the new-to-me 2006 Key West Stealth 1760 I recently bought is a TH Marine Hydro Jacker hydraulic jack plate. I believe the JP was likely installed when the boat was fairly new. I knew it was non-functional when I bought the boat, so not a surprise. It appears to be frozen in the lowest position, per the attached photo (hopefully uploaded).
> 
> First question for anyone who knows something about these – is there a standard trouble shooting protocol for jack plates or for this one in particular? I’ve looked online for an owners manual and haven’t been able to find one. Potential reasons for it not working could include a bad actuator, bad relays, the plate is “stuck” due to crud build-up, etc. The actuator is model 7050. Any suggestions on where to start troubleshooting appreciated.
> 
> ...


I had the relays go bad on 2 micro jackers
You can replace them, or get a whole new wiring harness
I'm thinking that's a heavy motor for a micro jacker back then
I think the new ones are rated for more weight than they used to be, but not sure


----------



## DW2018 (Aug 21, 2018)

jonterr said:


> I had the relays go bad on 2 micro jackers
> You can replace them, or get a whole new wiring harness
> I'm thinking that's a heavy motor for a micro jacker back then
> I think the new ones are rated for more weight than they used to be, but not sure


I have the Hydro Jacker, not Micro Jacker. Turns out both relays and the actuator were bad. The relays and actuator have been replaced and it's working fine now. I think the actuator for this JP has an adequate rating for the F115, we'll see how well it holds up!


----------

